# November  2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of November 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## runnah

Posted by *Samerr9*

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/304793-i-today-f1-yas-marina-abu-dhabi.html






Untitled.

p.s. I had to crop the second photo out.


----------



## manaheim

We need to stop nominating invisibles stuff or he's gonna get a big head, but...



invisible said:


> Original colour image is here.


----------



## jfrabat

I nominate Pixie Tears by binga63

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/305205-pixie-tears.html


----------



## ShutterGuru

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and have no idea how to participate or nominate from my iphone; can someone point me to the newbie section? Thanks


----------



## jfrabat

ShutterGuru said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and have no idea how to participate or nominate from my iphone; can someone point me to the newbie section? Thanks



Instructions for nominations are in the first post...


----------



## mishele

Wrong month...lol


----------



## Overread

mishele said:


> Wrong month...lol



Wait wait what's the wrong month -- where where????


----------



## mishele

lol I posted a picture but it was posted in Oct.....=(


----------



## Overread

Ahhh - you must have edited it fast cause there's no "post edited" message. However it did make me check everything twice and then --- I updated my signature a bit


----------



## MLeeK

By Bios. from this post:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/305607-some-recent-landscapes.html


----------



## MLeeK

by vigigraphx in this post http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hdr-set-st-phiilips-church-picture-heavy.html Actually I'd like to nominate the whole post. And I don't even like HDR most of the time!


----------



## Demers18

I would like to nominate Federico aka Invisible with Sunset Duo



invisible said:


> The sunset was not what we had hoped for... but when Mother Nature gives you lemons, you make lemonade



There we go, much easier to do on my computer. (Mods, maybe something took into for the mobile app. An easier way to nominate photos and or "like" them)


----------



## HughGuessWho

Posted by Tuffythepug in Post your best Tree shot


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

four20 said:


>




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...pping-outside-my-comfort-zone-pick-apart.html


----------



## MLeeK

cpeay said:


> I like this one better


----------



## SCraig

I enjpy a lot of Rotanimod's shots but I feel that this is one of his best this month ...






Seen in This Topic


----------



## Willieboy

What the heck:
_[mod  - content removed]_


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Willieboy, welcome to the forum!

This thread is for nominating other peoples work that you find outta-this-world, rather than entering your own images  into competition.


----------



## Willieboy

Oops.  Sorry.


----------



## Overread

Willie - please consult the rules in the first post, you cannot nominate your own photographs


----------



## MLeeK

(for Pixmedic who hadn't figured out nominations yet!)


SCraig said:


>


----------



## Willieboy

Overread said:


> Willie - please consult the rules in the first post, you cannot nominate your own photographs



I wasn't nominating my own pic.  I thought I was entering my pic into the contest.  I will read the rules though.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

MLeeK said:
			
		

> (for Pixmedic who hadn't figured out nominations yet!)



I choose this too!! you beat me to it.


----------



## twila

*>>>> * *mod - content removed* *<<<<*

From post #1 - POTM rules - *2)* Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.


----------



## Demers18

twila said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=26251"/>



You are not allowed to submit your own photos. Please refer to the rules in the initial post of this thread.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

ndwgolf said:


> I shot these a few months back in Padang Indoniesa (without getting injured).................enjoy



By ndwgolf at http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/306478-pacu-jawi-bull-racing.html


----------



## Sarmad

Can we nominate two photos, the first post says that three is the max, So I'm posting two photos..... Remove the second photo if only one is permitted here.....



ndwgolf said:


>





binga63 said:


> Tears by Binga63, on Flickr
> 
> hope that you like it


----------



## HughGuessWho

Sarmad said:
			
		

> Can we nominate two photos, the first post says that three is the max, So I'm posting two photos..... Remove the second photo if only one is permitted here.....


You answered your own question in your question.
The rules say you San nominate 3 each month.


----------



## Aloicious

PhillipM said:


>



Wayne by PhillipM
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/307059-wayne.html

this month has some GREAT nominations...


----------



## Sarmad

HughGuessWho said:


> Sarmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we nominate two photos, the first post says that three is the max, So I'm posting two photos..... Remove the second photo if only one is permitted here.....
> 
> 
> 
> You answered your own question in your question.
> The rules say you San nominate 3 each month.
Click to expand...


Yeah, English is not my native language so I was kinda puzzled and didn't find appropriate words


----------



## jfrabat

My second nomination for this month:

It's been awhile by Mishele



mishele said:


>


----------



## Tee

One from Philip:



PhillipM said:


> Every now and then I like to wander over to the dark side. Lighting was from a off camera 550 w/sb. Editing was from one of the retouchers I work with.


----------



## Aloicious

First Ice - By Rotanimod
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/307294-first-ice.html



Rotanimod said:


>


----------



## jfrabat

My third and final nomination for November:

Single Boobie for Pixmedic  by binga63






I dont know why I cannot grab the picture...


----------

